# NGD! (Blackmachine B6)



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

First off, pics:





















































Blackmachine is a the name under which Doug Campbell builds his guitars in a tiny spare room in his house in London, UK. Doug is the biggest perfectionist I know, and is absolutely 100&#37; passionate about what he does, the two combined explain why his output has averaged 7 guitars a year since he started the brand.
The Blackmachine B6 is Doug's offering to those who want a cheaper, quicker but equally valid option to the custom instruments he builds. The plan is to have them in constant production starting sometime this year, available within an 8-week turnaround time. This is made possible by outsourcing to have the body and neck blanks made and prepped elsewhere, before they are finished by the man himself, as well as reducing the number of building processes by eliminating time-consuming aesthetic features (binding, special tops etc). 

Spec's are as follows:

Swamp ash body (33mm thick)
3-piece English sycamore neck (round C shape) with laminates (not sure what wood, though looks like ebony)
Indian rosewood fretboard (16" radius) and matching headstock overlay/truss rod cover
25.5" scale length
Dunlop 6100 fretwire

Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat pickups with distressed "camo" finish
Gotoh bridge
Locking Sperzel tuners
Jim Dunlop locking strap buttons (one recessed next to jack socket/usual strap pin, one ordinary flanged button on horn)
Ebony knobs
D'addario 10-52's

I love the look of the guitar. It is handsome and rugged, workman-like and purposeful. The unadorned woods used throughout are all extremely pleasant to look at. The body is actually two-piece, but it's literally impossible to notice until you look at the end of the body side-on. 
The distressed pickups have a particularly cool look to them, (the "camo" finish is the result of an acid wash that yields a completely random and unpredictable design on each cover) and I feel that they are the perfect aesthetic match for the Blackmachine design. 

Feel-wise, the guitar is very tactile, the woods are finished to the usual perfectionist standard, making it amazingly stroke-able.
The neck is instantly very homely and will suit a wide range of players (the custom instruments all have hand-shaped necks but generally have practically flat boards and thin necks. Extremely comfortable and silly fast, but definitely less conventional). Being unfinished, it will only get faster as it gets more playing time. The nut width is slightly narrower than on my B2, I'd say more similar to a MusicMan feel, though I've not had one to check that against. 
The action is unspeakably low, if I didn't already own a Blackmachine I'd never believe it was possible to set a guitar up with such a low action without suffering from fret-buzz and choking the sound of the instrument. The nut slots are cut down to the point that you literally couldn't fit a Rizla between the string and the first fret on the higher strings, and the neck is set up with next to no relief, so that the action raises slightly near the upper registers so as to keep the highest notes from sounding constipated. (This is the way Doug sets up all the Blackmachines, it is amazing to be able to play legato right down at the nut end with such ease, and to hear your high notes come out sounding so full).
The intonation is set perfectly, as with all of Doug's instruments. It's amazingly satisfying to find just how beautifully in tune chords are all over the neck.

This is without doubt the most brutal sounding guitar I've ever played. It's so direct, punchy and tight. It sounds fatter than any Les Paul, but 100x clearer and more articulate, and has this incredible midrange snarl that's so aggressive and grin-worthy. The response across the board is awe-inspiring, it is so direct and so tight it really knocks you back for a moment at first. Back off the gain. and it can completely cop classic rock tones, and has a beautiful, pure, woody and deep clean that has an addictive spring to it and just keeps sustaining on and on. The guitar is very flattering to play, it seems to smooth out your playing and delivers pure tone in all situations.
Something that will no doubt amaze people upon trying it is how these sounds come from such a light guitar.

I bought this mainly to be a gigging guitar (the B2 is just too precious and irreplaceable to take on the road), and having played the prototype, I expected it to be good, but I'm completely blown away. I can't believe how awesome it is, certainly nothing I've played at more than double the price comes even remotely close.


For anyone that's interested, I spent a short time AB'ing the B2 and B6 today. I started with the B6, and at first it was difficult to imagine any way that it could be improved upon, but when I picked up the B2 the sound was just right there. The sustain and clarity are unmatchable, and the sound is so rich and pure. 
It'd be extremely interesting to compare the B6 with a swamp-ash bodied B2 though, you'd really get to test the effects of the super-dense rosewood neck.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 10, 2009)

i hate you nolly


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 10, 2009)

What is about the cost for one of those B6's?


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn it nolly.

Damn IT!

2nd BM dude, well done man.

I'll be ordering one of these in 10/11 methinks.

Price is about &#163;1200 right?


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous guitar congratulations for purshasing a unique handmade guitar


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 10, 2009)

tell ya what, if those were over HERE and only cost me 1200 bucks, i'd be having at LEAST a couple, thats cheap for you brits


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 10, 2009)

Get some clips of it on the tube!


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 10, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> tell ya what, if those were over HERE and only cost me 1200 bucks, i'd be having at LEAST a couple, thats cheap for you brits



To put it simply.

Yep.

The trouble is getting on the waiting list.. Currently booked up till 2010.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheers dudes, I'm absolutely stoked about it!



noodleplugerine said:


> The trouble is getting on the waiting list.. Currently booked up till 2010.



For the custom instruments, yes. These, as I say, are going to be available at any time with an 8-week turnaround, or such is the plan at the moment


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh.


My.



God


----------



## Giamatti (Jan 10, 2009)

I actually need this guitar, 100%. Envy isn't even the word, I have GOT to get one soon.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 10, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers dudes, I'm absolutely stoked about it!
> 
> 
> 
> For the custom instruments, yes. These, as I say, are going to be available at any time with an 8-week turnaround, or such is the plan at the moment



Well, its not been true as of yet, so my point still stands, up until the new plans kick in.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

noodleplugerine said:


> Well, its not been true as of yet, so my point still stands, up until the new plans kick in.



Haha, touché! Yeah, you're right there, but I just wanted to make sure people didn't get the wrong impression if the skipped through my huge initial post and only saw yours


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jan 10, 2009)

Teh sex man, saw it over on UG beforehand.

Lucky lucky guy


----------



## Parka Dez (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome guitar man! I can also say Im a happy owner of a B2 and B6 and would definitely recommend people to go to the London Guitar show and try the B6 out for yourself. Amazing guitars.


----------



## Snorelax (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats, man!
How does the playability differ compared to your B2?


----------



## Elysian (Jan 10, 2009)

Very well written review, if I were british you'd have sold me on a blackmachine in that 1 post.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm assuming the customs and shipping to north america is gonna shit all over that guitar.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 10, 2009)

silentrage said:


> I'm assuming the customs and shipping to north america is gonna shit all over that guitar.



not to mention the exchange rate


----------



## darbdavys (Jan 10, 2009)

Elysian said:


> not to mention the exchange rate



GBP exchange rate is really low now. Afaik one of the lowest in a long time. 

Nolly, if this is £1200, how much is b2 then? And is it possible to get b6 with ebony top?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

Snorelax said:


> How does the playability differ compared to your B2?



With the same bridge, nut, frets, and set-up on both guitars, it really comes down to the neck profile and fretboard radius, both of which are going to be fairly subjective.
My B2's neck is thinner and wider. It's got a slight Jackon-y flattened back, but with very soft shoulders, so it doesn't feel awkward or "shred-only" in any way. It's my perfect neck profile in every respect.
The fretboard radius is an interesting one. I can remember finding the B2's nigh-on flat board a little odd at first, but I've got very used to it, and it feels completely natural to me now. The B6 is not exactly a vintage radius, but combined with the narrower spacing, is enough to feel noticeably different. Chording is very comfortable on it, but I'm not quite as accustomed to shredding on it yet. I'd imagine that for those who like a more classic feeling guitar, it'd be spot on.


----------



## Joel (Jan 10, 2009)

Firstly Nolly, I hate you, because you have two blackmachines and are much better at playing them than me... 
But you are pretty awesome... Can I expect a youtube vid showing the B6 any time soon?

Ass kissing over


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Very well written review, if I were british you'd have sold me on a blackmachine in that 1 post.



Thanks mate, I spent a while doing it 



darbdavys said:


> Nolly, if this is &#163;1200, how much is b2 then? And is it possible to get b6 with ebony top?



A B2 is &#163;2100 at the moment, but Doug sources his woods from the US mainly, so with the exchange rate the way it is at the moment, it looks like his prices will have to go up again.
I really can't confirm the price of/available options for the B6 when/if they start production. When the price was set at &#163;1050 for the initial run, it was based on using Idigbo as the body wood. Doug found a source of quality swamp ash for only a bit more, and by means of apology for their completion being delayed (Doug was out of action for two months after breaking a couple of ribs in a motorbike accident), used that instead as he considers it a higher-quality tonewood. In all likelihood, any further B6s will also be made from swamp ash, but the price will reflect the upgrade, and will also be subject to the same scenario if the exchange rate doesn't get any better for us (though obviously the guitar will become less affordable for Americans by the same token)
Also, remember that many of the standard options on the custom models are optional extras on the B6 (camo covers, locking tuners, straplocks, coil-splitting). Any model of Bare Knuckle, Hauessel, Lundgren, DiMarzio, Seymour Duncan, or EMG is covered in the base cost though.



techdeath16 said:


> Firstly Nolly, I hate you, because you have two blackmachines and are much better at playing them than me...
> But you are pretty awesome... Can I expect a youtube vid showing the B6 any time soon?
> 
> Ass kissing over



Haha, thanks mate!
Yes, I'd like to do one asap, though when it'll end up being done is a different matter. Hopefully within the week.


----------



## bulb (Jan 10, 2009)

ooh nice guitar!
i wish i had one EXACTLY like it!












































...oh wait, i do!!
(pics, review and possibly a videoclip coming soon)


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

bulb said:


> ooh nice guitar!
> i wish i had one EXACTLY like it!
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooh, I wonder who could possibly have seen that coming...


----------



## Joel (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh dear god!
Bulbs has one as well... 
I just hate you both now 
Cool.
So is that why Bulb came to the UK the other week?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

techdeath16 said:


> So is that why Bulb came to the UK the other week?



Not the reason, but the idea was thought up and arranged while he was here


----------



## Joel (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry for all the questions, but how did he get one so quickly then if he only decided on it a few weeks ago?
I thought the waiting list was lik 2 years?
Also, are his specs the exact same as yours?


----------



## bulb (Jan 10, 2009)

nah i came to the uk to hang out with nolly and paul (chimpspanner)
however after hanging out with doug and seeing how knowledgeable and obsessed he was with evolving the modern electric guitar, and after spending a lot of time with nolly's b2, i realized that i had to own a guitar made by doug, and after getting my b6 i just have to say, blackmachines have ruined normal guitars for me.
not to give too much away before i make my ngd thread, but before i went to england i absolutely loved my jp6, my scott french, my carvin holdsworth and even my ibby rga121, i really loved those guitars and thought they were amazing.
playing them after playing the b6 makes them seem bit dull and lifeless, a bit lacking in tone and clarity, and defnitely feels like they are fighting you rather than working with you.
i mean dont get me wrong, i still love them and think they are great guitars, but the blackmachine is in a whole other league, and its really a players guitar, no amount of words can replicate how awesome they feel and how perfect they sound. they intonate more evenly than anything i have ever played, they stay in tune absurdly well, i havent touched the tuning pegs since i was in england and when it arrived it was still perfectly in tune and kept the same setup.

ah im ranting now

ill post the thread soon, maybe ill do buttersnips with it and post a vid, maybe buttersnips through the rectoverb and orange...maybe...


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 10, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Ooooh, I wonder who could possibly have seen that coming...



You fuckin wankers! Both of you! 



bulb said:


> maybe buttersnips through the rectoverb and orange...maybe...



YES PLEASE YES.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

techdeath16 said:


> Sorry for all the questions, but how did he get one so quickly then if he only decided on it a few weeks ago?
> I thought the waiting list was lik 2 years?
> Also, are his specs the exact same as yours?



Because of the lower price point, the B6 seemed to attract a younger clientele, and Doug had several of the B6 customers pull out, unable to pay when their guitars were mostly built.
Misha and I went and spent an afternoon with Doug at the beginning of his stay here, and he mentioned that there were a couple of incomplete bodies and necks. A plan was hatched.
I went and met Misha at Heathrow during his stop-over on his way back to the US at an insane hour of the morning on Friday, hence avoiding any taxes/shipping charges.

The guitars are identical apart from the tunings they're set up in (same gauge strings). 

I'll let Misha describe his thoughts on it himself.

EDIT: I see he's already started haha


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 10, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Ooooh, I wonder who could possibly have seen that coming...



Holy shit!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2009)

Swamp ash, maple, and Cold Sweats... interesting combination. I honestly think that would be _extremely _bright but of course I'm not the one who got to test it. The Cold Sweat is easily the brightest BKP bridge model made, and it has sort of a scooped out midrange relative to the others. Are you sure it's not Painkillers? The way you described it sounds much more like Painkillers. Swamp ash while having deep lows is pretty bright too.

The guitar looks really sweet though, although it's awkward seeing Blackmachines with rosewood  Congrats on the score Bulb


----------



## Stitch (Jan 10, 2009)

bulb said:


> nah i came to the uk to hang out with nolly and paul (chimpspanner)
> however after hanging out with doug and seeing how knowledgeable and obsessed he was with evolving the modern electric guitar, and after spending a lot of time with nolly's b2, i realized that i had to own a guitar made by doug, and after getting my b6 i just have to say, blackmachines have ruined normal guitars for me.
> not to give too much away before i make my ngd thread, but before i went to england i absolutely loved my jp6, my scott french, my carvin holdsworth and even my ibby rga121, i really loved those guitars and thought they were amazing.
> playing them after playing the b6 makes them seem bit dull and lifeless, a bit lacking in tone and clarity, and defnitely feels like they are fighting you rather than working with you.
> ...



Vindication.

Glad you are digging it man, I've been saying for a long time just how absolutely mindblowing Blackmachine are.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Swamp ash, maple, and Cold Sweats... interesting combination. I honestly think that would be _extremely _bright but of course I'm not the one who got to test it. The Cold Sweat is easily the brightest BKP bridge model made, and it has sort of a scooped out midrange. Are you sure it's not Painkillers? The way you described it sounds much more like Painkillers. Swamp ash while having deep lows is pretty bright too.



Nope. This is why one does not apply conventional logic to Blackmachines.
My B2 has a mahogany body, and a rosewood neck. It's brighter than the B6.
To my ears the Cold Sweat isn't scooped at all, rather very balanced all around.

Honestly, it's impossible enough to tell what pickups are being used from a clip, let alone from a description.


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 10, 2009)

This makes me wonder though... Bulb is selling (or sold?) his rg2228 to fund a Blackmachine... Was it this one, or do I smell a B7...?


----------



## wezv (Jan 10, 2009)

ha ha, didnt realise you both got one... awesome

also, bulb.. didnt realise you owned a SF - one of my favorite builders in terms of original shapes and tonewood combos... not as awesome as a BM though


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 10, 2009)

>:O

Epic ash body GAS

And yes some Buttersnips action pretty plz.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah my Cold Sweat doesn't seem scooped at all to me neither. Not a ton of mids, but not scooped either. Awesome guitar Nolly.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Nope. This is why one does not apply conventional logic to Blackmachines.
> My B2 has a mahogany body, and a rosewood neck. It's brighter than the B6.
> To my ears the Cold Sweat isn't scooped at all, rather very balanced all around.
> 
> Honestly, it's impossible enough to tell what pickups are being used from a clip, let alone from a description.



I do agree they're balanced, what I meant is they don't really have a midrange character that stands out. It's not 'scooped', just sort of neutral. Surely you must agree, that relative to the Painkiller and Warpig that's true at least? 

Anyways sweet guitar, hopefully someday I'll get my hands on a B7.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I do agree they're balanced, what I meant is they don't really have a midrange character that stands out. It's not 'scooped', just sort of neutral. Surely you must agree, that relative to the Painkiller and Warpig that's true at least?
> 
> Anyways sweet guitar, hopefully someday I'll get my hands on a B7.



Yeah, they're definitely less midrange heavy than the other contemporary BKPs. In this case it's the wood that's imparting the midrange character, which is why they make a great combination. 
I'd be very interested to hear your thoughts upon playing a B7


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah, they're definitely less midrange heavy than the other contemporary BKPs. In this case it's the wood that's imparting the midrange character, which is why they make a great combination.
> I'd be very interested to hear your thoughts upon playing a B7



Since you're someone whose judgment I respect and trust, I'm sure it would blow me away. It sadly will probably be a good while until I can track one down to try though


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 10, 2009)

boston is close to maryland, you could wait in the bushes at bulbs and jump out and blackjack him and run with it


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Since you're someone whose judgment I respect and trust, I'm sure it would blow me away. It sadly will probably be a good while until I can track one down to try though



 You should try hard to. I would try harder to convince you, but I think Misha's imminent posts as a recent convert will probably be a more compelling encouragement.
Any chance of you coming to the London Guitar Show in June? Doug's planning on having a stall there this year, plus I'll be there with my 'machines.

Honestly, I think a B6 could be the best guitar to try if you've never played a BM before. That sound, coming from a very familiar combination of woods and construction, is pretty jaw-dropping.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> You should try hard to. I would try harder to convince you, but I think Misha's imminent posts as a recent convert will probably be a more compelling encouragement.
> Any chance of you coming to the London Guitar Show in June? Doug's planning on having a stall there this year, plus I'll be there with my 'machines.



I would love to come to the London show. I'll see if I can afford to and if I can have people take care of business for me while I'm gone.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 10, 2009)

Honestly every time I see a Blackmachine the pictures only drive me to want to get my mitts on one. So just refresh all pages with Blackmachine pictures on them over and over again and pretty soon you'll be wanting to place an order.

However a different Luthier already got me though.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I would love to come to the London show. I'll see if I can afford to and if I can have people take care of business for me while I'm gone.



Worth a shot, could be good fun


----------



## sakeido (Jan 10, 2009)

bulletbass man said:


> Honestly every time I see a Blackmachine the pictures only drive me to want to get my mitts on one. So just refresh all pages with Blackmachine pictures on them over and over again and pretty soon you'll be wanting to place an order.
> 
> However a different Luthier already got me though.



Every time I see a picture of a blackmachine, it makes me wish I didn't pull my order out and sell my custom order spot  But waiting nearly a year, having nailed down no specs at all aside from the number of strings, having no estimated ship date, and never having my e-mails replied to was infuriating. 

But this thread ignites the GAS anew  if Doug puts his plan into action and I could get one with only eight weeks waiting then I'd order. They look even sexier with the swamp ash bodies.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

sakeido said:


> Every time I see a picture of a blackmachine, it makes me wish I didn't pull my order out and sell my custom order spot  But waiting nearly a year, having nailed down no specs at all aside from the number of strings, having no estimated ship date, and never having my e-mails replied to was infuriating.
> 
> But this thread ignites the GAS anew  if Doug puts his plan into action and I could get one with only eight weeks waiting then I'd order. They look even sexier with the swamp ash bodies.



I've discussed this with Doug and seen the emails sent from both sides.

Sure, Doug's email manner could be offputting if you've never met the guy, and seen the insane amount of messages he gets daily and has to reply to around maintaining a ridiculously intense building schedule. I can understand the frustration you experienced, but some of the things you said were out of line, and completely unnecessary. You reserved a spot for a guitar to be built in 2009, and Doug doesn't like to finalise any details until he's ready to build the guitar. You know the nature of Doug's work, and the rate at which he builds guitars. Unlike many of other builders, you're not dealing with someone who deals in terms of shipping dates - he has been known to finish a guitar, believe it not to be up to his standard, destroy it and start again from scratch. You have to have patience when working with a perfectionist like this, it's not like ordering a hamburger.
I think that if you had thought to call him before sending threatening emails (surely if you're willing to drop that much money on a guitar, you've got the funds to pay for an international call), you'd have reconsidered, and honestly I don't know how you could have reached the conclusion you did after playing Sacha's - I played that guitar when I collected my B2, and it was absolutely equal to mine both in pure tone and outright playability, let alone the amazingly understated aesthetics.
I think that you may have burned your bridges on this one.

I apologise to anyone that thinks this is uncalled for, or overly harsh, I just don't want to leave that comment here unanswered without making both sides available for people to make their own minds up on the matter. I suggest, Cody, that if you want to continue this, we do so via PM or MSN.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 10, 2009)

Hm...

1200 you say?

Right, that settles it, I'm selling the Parker most likely and joining the 2-blackmachines-club.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 10, 2009)

I think that might actually look better than the regular ones. Any reason he doesn't use the hipshot bridges?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Hm...
> 
> 1200 you say?
> 
> Right, that settles it, I'm selling the Parker most likely and joining the 2-blackmachines-club.



I don't know where this 1200 figure has come from, but it's not based on anything. It may well end up around there, but this is what I'd go on:



-Nolly- said:


> I really can't confirm the price of/available options for the B6 when/if they start production. When the price was set at £1050 for the initial run, it was based on using Idigbo as the body wood. Doug found a source of quality swamp ash for only a bit more, and by means of apology for their completion being delayed (Doug was out of action for two months after breaking a couple of ribs in a motorbike accident), used that instead as he considers it a higher-quality tonewood. In all likelihood, any further B6s will also be made from swamp ash, but the price will reflect the upgrade, and will also be subject to the same scenario if the exchange rate doesn't get any better for us (though obviously the guitar will become less affordable for Americans by the same token)


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2009)

I was talking to Tim @ BKP on the phone the other day, he was telling me it's good for business when the exchange rates are in our favor. Since he's primarily an exporter and 75&#37; of his business comes from the USA, that made sense. I wonder if Doug feels that way too. Maybe since BM = such low quantities it's different.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 10, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I was talking to Tim @ BKP on the phone the other day, he was telling me it's good for business when the exchange rates are in our favor. Since he's primarily an exporter and 75&#37; of his business comes from the USA, that made sense. I wonder if Doug feels that way too.



I guess he would, if he had the desire/means to increase his output.

EDIT: Post #666!

EDIT 2: your ninja edit makes this post look redundant hehe


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 10, 2009)

About 6 months ago i was back and forth and was very close to pulling the trigger on a B7. In that time i emailed Doug about a half a dozen times and was pleasently surprised at how fast he responded to my questions. If its possible to get one of these in a 8-10 week time frame im more than interested now.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 10, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> I don't know where this 1200 figure has come from, but it's not based on anything. It may well end up around there, but this is what I'd go on:



I took a price guess at the beginning of the thread and its caught on xD


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 10, 2009)

God you're making me look like a fucking pauper, when we get gigging I'm gonna look like I just have no idea about good gear.

Cannot wait to get my corrosive as fock sweaty hands on this bastard guitar.


----------



## SirToastalot (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats on a fine axe Nolly (and Bulb). Nicely written review you put up as well. 
Outsourcing bits of the B6 construction obviously hasn't lowered any standards, with the added bonus of knocking them out at a higher rate. The price is reasonable as well. Any chance of an equivalent BM Baritone 7 please? 

I spoke to Doug a couple of times a while back and he's clearly passionate about what he does, and it reflects in his work. 

Unfortunately I've never got round to actually playing a Blackmachine. I'd be interested in testing some against my flock of Vigiers...maybe a certain Mr. Venturella can help me out.


----------



## Demeyes (Jan 10, 2009)

I can see myself seriously considering Blackmachine when I start working after college. These look class, short turnaround and an affordable price, if only it had an extra string!
Honestly though, I had no idea he did so few guitars. They must be truly amazing if they have this kind of rep already with so few around.


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 10, 2009)

If those truly end up being in the &#163;1200 price range, I know what I'm eventually getting as a 6-string when and if I have the need for one. Specs wise, that's my dream sixer, only things I'd change myself is an ebony fretboard and stainless steel frets. And I can easily live without those  though I must say, stainless steel frets FTW!


----------



## AgentWalrus (Jan 10, 2009)

ive been waiting for a while now, please hurry doug


----------



## bulb (Jan 10, 2009)

wezv said:


> ha ha, didnt realise you both got one... awesome
> 
> also, bulb.. didnt realise you owned a SF - one of my favorite builders in terms of original shapes and tonewood combos... not as awesome as a BM though



ah yeah its an amazing guitar, and to be fair the main reason the tone doesnt really keep up is because i dont like the pickups, i have a painkiller im waiting to put in there and i will see how it compares to the b6 (in more of a fair light) at that point, and honestly it plays amazingly well, its very fast and smooth and easy on your hands, but its no blackmachine haha!



zimbloth said:


> I do agree they're balanced, what I meant is they don't really have a midrange character that stands out. It's not 'scooped', just sort of neutral. Surely you must agree, that relative to the Painkiller and Warpig that's true at least?
> 
> Anyways sweet guitar, hopefully someday I'll get my hands on a B7.



hey nick, i cant speak for the pickup's character itself, but my god does it sound amazing in this guitar, this guitar is clearer and has more midrange than any of my other guitars, and keep in mind i have a c-pig in my rga 121 and a painkiller in my petrucci, and they sound great, but this just sounds better, so much more clarity, its like a hidef guitar hahah, and i dunno it just sounds HUGE, like everything sounds so much more in your face, i dont know how much of it is the guitar or the pickup but honestly, isnt that the way it should be hehe?



-Nolly- said:


> I don't know where this 1200 figure has come from, but it's not based on anything. It may well end up around there, but this is what I'd go on:



yeah that 1200 figure is probably not accurate, and as nolly said, the new construction is definitely going to affect the price. 
consider also that the swamp ash he is using for the body is from the states, so now with the weakening pound he is paying a lot more for the parts, and that will also drive up the cost.
your best bet would be to contact him directly and ask him how much it will be and how long it should take!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 11, 2009)

Lots of new pics added to original post


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 11, 2009)

Insane.

Want it.


----------



## daybean (Jan 11, 2009)

Nolly-

how does swap ash sound. is it a heavy wood. ????


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 11, 2009)

congrats nolly.
that is beautiful


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 11, 2009)

daybean said:


> Nolly-
> 
> how does swap ash sound. is it a heavy wood. ????



Well, as with all timber, the density of the piece used has an absolutely huge impact on its weight and performance as a tonewood... but, in order to give some kind of useful response, I'll say that going on my experiences with this guitar, it is bright (but not harsh in any way) with a punchy and fat midrange and exceptional response across the frequencies. Extremely tight low end, and real snap to the highs.
It is very light.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 11, 2009)

beautiful work, congratulations again


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> beautiful work, congratulations again



Thanks Patrick, your guitars look like extremely well built instruments, so it's great to hear those words coming from you


----------



## Lakeflower (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the raw look. It´s teh sekkz.


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 11, 2009)

If the 8 week thing and a good price will catch on,i might take one of those as it cost about the same as a USA Jackson in here,could be even less.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 11, 2009)

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 11, 2009)

Piledriver said:


> If the 8 week thing and a good price will catch on,i might take one of those as it cost about the same as a USA Jackson in here,could be even less.



Well, I'll put it like this: though nothing has been set in stone yet, I'd be surprised if things didn't go ahead that way 

And yeah, it's crazy to look around at the similar-priced competition, and see that there is nothing within double the price that could even begin to convince me into choosing it over the B6. For that money, you're into B2 territory, which is an unparalleled instrument IMO.


----------



## alecisonfire (Jan 11, 2009)

pickups dont do it for me but im sure the geet plays beautifully


----------



## bulb (Jan 11, 2009)

alecisonfire said:


> pickups dont do it for me but im sure the geet plays beautifully



ah you do realize you can get whatever pickups you want in there right?


----------



## Joel (Jan 11, 2009)

bulb said:


> ah you do realize you can get whatever pickups you want in there right?




I hope you also realise how amazing Bare Knuckles are!

Unless you were just referring to the aesthetics of the pick ups?


----------



## Dyingsea (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd be willing to put money down on one of those. I consider that a very reasonable price even with the exchange rate for a quality guitar. Here's hoping it all comes to fruition.


----------



## renzoip (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet!! Blackmachine rules!!


----------



## Stitch (Jan 11, 2009)

This thread makes me jealous.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 11, 2009)

It's not string through? That's a bit odd, I mean I've only seen that on "budget" guitars. I doubt it really has that much of an effect on tone, especially with the way you guys are describing these guitars .

Your other Blackmachine is beautiful, but for some reason this is on a different level aesthetically to me. Will he have 7's like this available?


----------



## bulb (Jan 11, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> It's not string through? That's a bit odd, I mean I've only seen that on "budget" guitars. I doubt it really has that much of an effect on tone, especially with the way you guys are describing these guitars .
> 
> Your other Blackmachine is beautiful, but for some reason this is on a different level aesthetically to me. Will he have 7's like this available?



doug used to do string through, in fact nolly's b2 is string through, however doug maintains that in his experience it has absolutely no effect on the tone for better or for worse, so thats why he didnt do it on the b6s.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, the large majority of Blackmachines have string-through bridges, but since it has no effect on the sound, it's a building process that can be eliminated to cut time down.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 11, 2009)

bulb said:


> doug used to do string through, in fact nolly's b2 is string through, however doug maintains that in his experience it has absolutely no effect on the tone for better or for worse, so thats why he didnt do it on the b6s.



Makes sense because there are plenty of other bridges out there that aren't string through. It's just something I haven't seen on a high end guitar with that kind of bridge. I kinda like the lack of ferrules in the back.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 11, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Makes sense because there are plenty of other bridges out there that aren't string through. It's just something I haven't seen on a high end guitar with that kind of bridge. I kinda like the lack of ferrules in the back.



Yeah, I like the look too. Obviously it could be worrying if the guitar had a special top - it'd be easy to scrape the finish when changing strings. Not a problem in this case though.
I'm really looking forward to this thing getting aged a bit, I've got a feeling it's going to wear in really nicely..


----------



## Fler (Jan 12, 2009)

These guitars are interesting. If I remember right isnt Doug fairly keen on keeping these modelled after the B2 and not exploring off further into 7/8 string territory? That would be a pity, although his reasons are understandable. His design being so simple and effective really opens up a gate for what I could see as a reasonably priced production fanned fret 8 string. Which it seems in the growing popularity of the extended range instrument, now seeing multiple production-line 8 strings, could be a worthy venture for Doug, while still retaining the exclusivity and high level of respect and appreciation for his top-line custom instruments. With the growth in popularity for 8 strings, and now the fanned fretted system, it would somewhat make sense, but would be understandable for Doug to complete reject the idea of given his displayed loyalty to the exclusive aspect to his instruments.
I wouldnt be surprised if a once-yearly run of these instruments in the various formats he offered would allow him the financial space to work on his prized instruments more freely while still offering an extremely high quality instrument to his growing legacy of followers. It's been on my mind for a while how Doug intends to keep his business so small and personal with the quickly growing global fanbase and demand for his instruments.

What is everyones thoughts on this?


----------



## Pollywog (Jan 12, 2009)

That thing is pretty awesome.
Congrats!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 12, 2009)

Fler said:


> These guitars are interesting. If I remember right isnt Doug fairly keen on keeping these modelled after the B2 and not exploring off further into 7/8 string territory? That would be a pity, although his reasons are understandable. His design being so simple and effective really opens up a gate for what I could see as a reasonably priced production fanned fret 8 string. Which it seems in the growing popularity of the extended range instrument, now seeing multiple production-line 8 strings, could be a worthy venture for Doug, while still retaining the exclusivity and high level of respect and appreciation for his top-line custom instruments. With the growth in popularity for 8 strings, and now the fanned fretted system, it would somewhat make sense, but would be understandable for Doug to complete reject the idea of given his displayed loyalty to the exclusive aspect to his instruments.
> I wouldnt be surprised if a once-yearly run of these instruments in the various formats he offered would allow him the financial space to work on his prized instruments more freely while still offering an extremely high quality instrument to his growing legacy of followers. It's been on my mind for a while how Doug intends to keep his business so small and personal with the quickly growing global fanbase and demand for his instruments.
> 
> What is everyones thoughts on this?



It's an interesting thought.
I imagine the first hurdle is simply getting the B6 project working, but once that is going, I find it hard to believe that it will stay restricted to 6 strings. That said, I would be extremely surprised if the fanned 8 design gets the B6 treatment, as it really is the pinnacle of Doug's design, and I can't see him being willing to trust anyone other than himself with building it. 
Remember as well that there have only been three F8s, one being a prototype, compared with dozens of B2s. Doug's had a chance to refine the building process of his 6 string design, but he still has various ideas he wants to implement on the F8 that he's not had a chance to do yet. If there is even a chance of him building a production F8, it will rely on him building a fair number of F8s first.

Also, I recently found out who the other luthier who does the prep work for the B6s is, and while he's not going to be a recognised name, I can say that he works for a very reputable London-based custom shop. Rest-assured that the B6 is still a hand-built custom-shop quality instrument


----------



## hairychris (Jan 12, 2009)

Hahaha, these must be the 'emergency' guitars that Doug told me about! You delayed my build you bastards.

I'm waiting for a 7 string version of the B6...

Oh, my 7 string NGD is somewhen next month. I finalised my B7 specs last week... Yay!

EDIT: Oh, I'm not holding my breath that any B6 offering is going to be any time soon.

EDIT 2: Welcome to the club, Bulb! I've only played the B6 prototype, and that guitar is so alive it's unreal.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 12, 2009)

Aye, sorry Chris, he did say he'd had to delay a build to get these finished! Sorry!
Every time I see him I ask when your guitar is going to be done, and he did say that he was starting yours asap.
Definitely looking forward to seeing it, it's going to be a mighty 7! What fretboard did you go for in the end? The cocobolo?


----------



## sethh (Jan 12, 2009)

bulb said:


> doug used to do string through, in fact nolly's b2 is string through, however doug maintains that in his experience it has absolutely no effect on the tone for better or for worse, so thats why he didnt do it on the b6s.



hmmh... so B2 being string-thru and B6 not is 100% definitely not the reason why Nolly's quick comparison was in favor of the B2?



-Nolly- said:


> For anyone that's interested, I spent a short time AB'ing the B2 and B6 today. I started with the B6, and at first it was difficult to imagine any way that it could be improved upon, but when I picked up the B2 the sound was just right there. The sustain and clarity are unmatchable, and the sound is so rich and pure.
> It'd be extremely interesting to compare the B6 with a swamp-ash bodied B2 though, you'd really get to test the effects of the super-dense rosewood neck.



but congrats anyway, looks sweet!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 12, 2009)

sethh said:


> hmmh... so B2 being string-thru and B6 not is 100&#37; definitely not the reason why Nolly's quick comparison was in favor of the B2?



Nah, I _definitely_ wouldn't put it down to that. The tonal differences come from the different woods used, which are very different.
The super-dense rosewood neck, with ebony fillets, plays a huge part - it minimises the dissipation of the string's energy through movement of the neck. The more efficient system yields massive sustain and allows more frequencies to be transmitted. The chambered mahogany body and thick quilt maple top will have different natural resonances to that of the solid swamp ash and will change the sound by altering the harmonic vibrations of the strings. 
There is no way I would put any belief in string-through bridge systems adding any sustain, it simply doesn't make logical sense.

Thought it'd be interesting to take some shots of the B2 from similar angles. I would have spent longer getting the shots perfectly clear, but I don't have much time to do things today. The first one is from a few months back.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 12, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Aye, sorry Chris, he did say he'd had to delay a build to get these finished! Sorry!
> Every time I see him I ask when your guitar is going to be done, and he did say that he was starting yours asap.
> Definitely looking forward to seeing it, it's going to be a mighty 7! What fretboard did you go for in the end? The cocobolo?



Yeah, cocobolo fretboard, solid madagascan rosewood neck, zebra A-pig 7s (he's going to try to talk Tim into this, otherwise black). I've also got his last Gotoh 7 bridge rather then the individual saddles on current builds.


----------



## Fler (Jan 12, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> It's an interesting thought.
> I imagine the first hurdle is simply getting the B6 project working, but once that is going, I find it hard to believe that it will stay restricted to 6 strings. That said, I would be extremely surprised if the fanned 8 design gets the B6 treatment, as it really is the pinnacle of Doug's design, and I can't see him being willing to trust anyone other than himself with building it.
> Remember as well that there have only been three F8s, one being a prototype, compared with dozens of B2s. Doug's had a chance to refine the building process of his 6 string design, but he still has various ideas he wants to implement on the F8 that he's not had a chance to do yet. If there is even a chance of him building a production F8, it will rely on him building a fair number of F8s first.
> 
> Also, I recently found out who the other luthier who does the prep work for the B6s is, and while he's not going to be a recognised name, I can say that he works for a very reputable London-based custom shop. Rest-assured that the B6 is still a hand-built custom-shop quality instrument


 
Yeah I cant see Doug limiting this range possibility too far, but I wouldnt be surprised if he chooses against doing the F8 in this form, nor would I be surprised if he does it either. By the looks of things Doug approved the B6 because he got to where he felt the B2 was complete, although I can't say this for sure, i've conversed only lightly with the man.

I'm curious as to how he wants to develop the F8, when I asked him about Piezo saddles he seemed enthused, and i'm curious about adding a MIDI board to it, but i'm not sure how far I want to take the design without it going a little beyond the simplistic vibe of the guitars. 
I do somewhat fear the high cost/waiting time of the instrument i'm to order, which has had me chasing up other possibilities with a local luthier here in NZ but unless he's able to do me some Oni/Parker-esque carbon work, and work with me on getting an 8 string fanned fret tremolo that i've taken great care into designing built, that won't happen. That tremolo is for that specific instrument though, I wouldnt put it on the F8, and I dont know how keen Doug would be on that either.

Damn custom guitars, requires such patience! Still, I see this is being a good opportunity for Doug. Allows him to develop Blackmachine as a name and company while still holding, and more so reinforcing his integrity as an individual luthier. I find the fact that the B6 is 100% stripped back and simple to be exactly what a 'production' version of his guitars should be as it was clear from his first instruments. Very basic, but extremely effective.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 12, 2009)

Was there any reason why Doug chose to use wood screws over the standard bolt+washer route?  Does that affect long-term stability at all? Looks very nice man (I  swamp ash!), I'm looking forward to playing Misha's soon!


----------



## hairychris (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't know about the B6, but I've had a my B2 for 3 years and the neck hasn't gone anywhere.

Oh, that's a point....

There going to be a ss.org meet-up at LGS 2009? I'll definitely be there if Doug & Jamie have a stall this year.


----------



## trig (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice BM thread. Doesn't help my B6 gas a bit - not that I would even want it to. 

The option of a reverse headstock on a B6 and an 8-week build time - only 1 thing to do now 

btw, Nolly, how much are the extras in this case: distressed covers, locking tuners.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 12, 2009)

Porno. I will probably buy one of these guitars.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 12, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Hm...
> 
> 1200 you say?
> 
> Right, that settles it, I'm selling the Parker most likely and joining the 2-blackmachines-club.



Actually, around 1200 was a figure that Doug gave me a month or two back with the swamp ash factored in. This is certainly a minimum, especially if his costs go up.

I'm really not sure on how any future B6 production will proceed. It seems that Nolly's heard one thing and I've heard another. Being a custom owner already you'll certainly have preference as & when these things get made again. It's worth dropping him a line anyway. As I've written before, I'm waiting for the 7 string version (if it gets made). 

As a continuation to things that were said earlier, Doug considers his guitars practically his children and he wants them 'adopted' by people who will appreciate his method and use them for what they are. I have a feeling that he offers a lifetime guarantee not to keep the owner happy but to make sure that his babies are OK!!


----------



## Stitch (Jan 12, 2009)

The neck screws have been bothering me too actually. Any explanation for them? They look a bit...rough and ready. Which isn't a criticism of the instruments - I know first hand how incredible they are, but it doesn't look very good?


----------



## hairychris (Jan 12, 2009)

I've never really thought about it. I'll have a look at mine this evening, maybe get a close-up. I won't remove the screws though!

I'll say one thing, though, and the neck's as tightly attached now as it was 3 years ago.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 12, 2009)

That's so damn sweet!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 12, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Yeah, cocobolo fretboard, solid madagascan rosewood neck, zebra A-pig 7s (he's going to try to talk Tim into this, otherwise black). I've also got his last Gotoh 7 bridge rather then the individual saddles on current builds.



Wicked, sounds like it'll be a beauty!

Fier: Sounds like you've understood what I'm saying here. First things first, lets see how production of the B6 turns out, if at all 



trig said:


> The option of a reverse headstock on a B6 and an 8-week build time - only 1 thing to do now
> 
> btw, Nolly, how much are the extras in this case: distressed covers, locking tuners.



 It does have a reversed headstock..
The distressed covers are a tenner per pickup I think, whatever the mark-up is from Bare Knuckle basically. Locking tuners were an extra £30.

As for the neck screws, I'd not even thought about it. There is actually a brass washer around the screws, though it's not very clear from the pictures. Certainly an extremely solid joint, and doesn't bother me at all aesthetics-wise


----------



## Blexican (Jan 12, 2009)

This does nothing to help my BM Gas...


----------



## Fler (Jan 12, 2009)

1200 pounds? That comes to just over NZD$3k, for an instrument of that quality thats actually one hell of a deal, even with conversion rates/etc. Fuck, thats actually mighty tempting to get in on the next round actually, probably shouldnt though seeming I promised myself the next guitars the F8...

Yeah Nolly, first things first, but i'm sure Doug realises how much opportunity he has here, and i'm sure he's going to make the best of it. Excellent move really, I have no doubt that Doug's going to become very highly reknowned as a lutheir in due time. And with good reason! I'm enthused to get an F8 now while I know it's somewhat easier to do so!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice score. Any ideas as to when Dougs going to be taking orders again?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 12, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Nice score. Any ideas as to when Dougs going to be taking orders again?



No idea whatsoever mate. Keep your eyes on the website I guess, probably your best bet.
Also, please don't get too settled on the £1200 price-tag guys, that's just a number that's been pulled out of nowhere. Nothing is certain about the future of the B6 model at the moment, though I will definitely report back to Doug on the amount of interest it seems to have generated


----------



## trig (Jan 13, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> It does have a reversed headstock..



Yes, exactly, I was just pointing out that the B6-s headstock wasn't reversed before  ... or has it always been an option?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 13, 2009)

trig said:


> Yes, exactly, I was just pointing out that the B6-s headstock wasn't reversed before  ... or has it always been an option?



Oh sorry, I misread your post. 
The prototype had a non-reversed headstock, but all of the customer guitars had reversed heads.


----------



## Seebu (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh my. I've drooled after Blackmachines ever since I saw your B2 with the quilted top. It's the most beautiful guitar I've ever seen.

This B6 isn't far from that, absolutely gorgeous looking instrument.


----------



## st2012 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## bulb (Jan 13, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Also, please don't get too settled on the £1200 price-tag guys, that's just a number that's been pulled out of nowhere. Nothing is certain about the future of the B6 model at the moment, though I will definitely report back to Doug on the amount of interest it seems to have generated



yeah i fear that doug may be getting a lot of messages with this "quoted" price when it seems to have appeared out of thin air
so to anyone who is interested, your best bet would just be to ask doug himself!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 13, 2009)

bulb said:


> yeah i fear that doug may be getting a lot of messages with this "quoted" price when it seems to have appeared out of thin air
> so to anyone who is interested, your best bet would just be to ask doug himself!



Aye, I'll hopefully speak to Doug soon and see if I can get any concrete specifics.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2009)

ATTN BULB

Your NGD thread is WAY overdue


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 14, 2009)

He's got a pressing engagement that will delay the thread till the end of the week I'm afraid


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 14, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> He's got a pressing engagement that will delay the thread till the end of the week I'm afraid



That's okay, he can bring it over to my place already and MATT will take some pictures for him!  Win-win!

P.S. Bulber, I have a new small luthier 6'er incoming next week that you might want to check out bro! We can compare it with the Blackmachine!


----------



## bulb (Jan 14, 2009)

technomancer said:


> ATTN BULB
> 
> Your NGD thread is WAY overdue



sorry dude im in FL at audiohammer studios right now where orbo is tracking drums for the Periphery album!
ill be back on friday and as soon as jake gives me my camera back ill be able to take pics and film a vid!



HighGain510 said:


> That's okay, he can bring it over to my place already and MATT will take some pictures for him!  Win-win!
> 
> P.S. Bulber, I have a new small luthier 6'er incoming next week that you might want to check out bro! We can compare it with the Blackmachine!



Yeah i saw that! im definitely interested in trying that out!! just get those BKPs in first!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 14, 2009)

I have one other pic of Mish with his B6 to tide us over till his thread:







Still waiting on the pics of the twin B6s together taken on my drummer's camera.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 14, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Is Jason Suecof doing production for the Periphery record???



For the drums, yes 

EDIT: Perhaps that was Misha's to answer, but it makes my nipples somewhat erect at the thought...


----------



## technomancer (Jan 14, 2009)

bulb said:


> sorry dude im in FL at audiohammer studios right now where orbo is tracking drums for the Periphery album!
> ill be back on friday and as soon as jake gives me my camera back ill be able to take pics and film a vid!



That sir is a perfectly valid excuse  

Looking forward to buying a copy of that cd


----------



## bulb (Jan 14, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Is Jason Suecof doing production for the Periphery record???



actually mark lewis (jason's engineer) is tracking our drums (and doing a fucking incredible job so far, these are seriously some of the best recorded drums i have ever heard, the snare we are getting has redefined my new perfect snare sound haha!), but i will be the one producing and mixing the album (hopefully i wont fuck up mark's awesome tracking too badly!)


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 14, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Still waiting on the pics of the twin B6s together taken on my drummer's camera.



Good luck on that one! You know he'll take forever.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 14, 2009)

the GAS... so strong... must resist... GAH!

i really really really want one now! the stripped down features is what made me really want one, it&#180;s just so... simple! no hassle, no fancy feature, just pure utilitarian instrument!

i&#180;d get one with a painkiller in the bridge, and whichever neck humbucker would sound the most super-clean, bell-like and present... oooh yeeeah!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy shitballs! 

Beautiful guitar!!! I love those pickups!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 14, 2009)

PeteyG said:


> Good luck on that one! You know he'll take forever.



Yeah, I know, it's been a week already. Douchefag drummers eh?



MF_Kitten said:


> i really really really want one now! the stripped down features is what made me really want one, it&#180;s just so... simple! no hassle, no fancy feature, just pure utilitarian instrument!



Yeah, it's funny how it seems to have struck a chord with so many people for those reasons. I expected far more people to be complaining about its lack of features..
That said, the pure utilitarian instrument thing is pretty much Doug's design philosophy towards all his guitars, even the more exotic ones.


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah so, I just wanted to thank you and Misha for giving me an incredible amount of GAS for one of these! hahaha. I know what my next guitar is going to be!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 14, 2009)

kirkpetrucci said:


> Yeah so, I just wanted to thank you and Misha for giving me an incredible amount of GAS for one of these! hahaha. I know what my next guitar is going to be!



Hah, that's awesome, somehow I can see it doing it for you in a big way.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 15, 2009)

i hate that i want this so bad now 

i think bulb saying this guitar sounding clear as hell sorta got to me (i thought his current guitars sounded like the peak of clarity ).

i really would love one with a maple board and 27" scale. that would definitely be my main axe for my band then!


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm going to start putting different names on the waiting list, and auctioning off spots


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 15, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i really would love one with a maple board and 27" scale. that would definitely be my main axe for my band then!



I imagine a baritone-scale B6 would be very low on the list for Doug. Unless you're detuning heavily I'd suggest sticking to the standard 25.5" anyway, we're talking about a much clearer instrument than you may be used to.



OzoneJunkie said:


> I'm going to start putting different names on the waiting list, and auctioning off spots



I trust you're joking on that one.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 18, 2009)

Just spoke to Doug. He's pretty overwhelmed by the response on here, and is definitely going to be putting the B6 into production very soon. He's going to be talking with the other luthier about it this week and hopefully arranging a date they'll start doing them.

Price is unconfirmed, but is likely to be &#163;1350-1400, but will include distressed pickup covers and Sperzel tuners as standard.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Joel (Jan 18, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Just spoke to Doug. He's pretty overwhelmed by the response on here, and is definitely going to be putting the B6 into production very soon. He's going to be talking with the other luthier about it this week and hopefully arranging a date they'll start doing them.
> 
> Price is unconfirmed, but is likely to be £1350-1400, but will include distressed pickup covers and Sperzel tuners as standard.
> 
> Any thoughts?




Fuckin Awesome

So by this you mean that we dont have to join the waiting list until 2010 or whatever?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 18, 2009)

techdeath16 said:


> Fuckin Awesome
> 
> So by this you mean that we dont have to join the waiting list until 2010 or whatever?



That's right.
The plan will be that they will be available with an 8-week lead time, at any time.


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 18, 2009)

yum yum...
so it would be about in the price of a USA Jackson,and looks in par if not better in quality.


----------



## willyman101 (Jan 18, 2009)

This is all sweeet news to me. I am saving as of... now.
Hopefully it will take a long time so I'll be good enough to own a blackmachine...


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 18, 2009)

Piledriver said:


> yum yum...
> so it would be about in the price of a USA Jackson,and looks in par if not better in quality.





willyman101 said:


> This is all sweeet news to me. I am saving as of... now.
> Hopefully it will take a long time so I'll be good enough to own a blackmachine...



Awesome! So that price is reasonable to you?


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 18, 2009)

Distressed pickup covers as in Bareknuckles or what? Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## willyman101 (Jan 18, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Awesome! So that price is reasonable to you?



More than reasonable I think. It sounds like Doug puts a massive amount into these guitars, and I'm sure whoever ends up building the 8-week-waiting-list ones should feel the same... after all, it's a hand built custom guitar. I'd always expected to pay a lot more than that for a Blackmachine anyway. Beautiful guitars, too


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 18, 2009)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Distressed pickup covers as in Bareknuckles or what? Sorry if this is a dumb question.



Yeah, sorry, I wasn't clear. I was emphasising the fact that they'd no longer cost extra as they did on the initial run. 



willyman101 said:


> More than reasonable I think. It sounds like Doug puts a massive amount into these guitars, and I'm sure whoever ends up building the 8-week-waiting-list ones should feel the same... after all, it's a hand built custom guitar. I'd always expected to pay a lot more than that for a Blackmachine anyway. Beautiful guitars, too


Excellent, thanks for that. This is all feedback I'll pass back to him. 

Thanks to everyone that has commented on this, the response from here has been a major factor in cementing the idea of having them in regular production.


----------



## guy_in_a_band357 (Jan 18, 2009)

bulb said:


> actually mark lewis (jason's engineer) is tracking our drums (and doing a fucking incredible job so far, these are seriously some of the best recorded drums i have ever heard, the snare we are getting has redefined my new perfect snare sound haha!), but i will be the one producing and mixing the album (hopefully i wont fuck up mark's awesome tracking too badly!)



I can say the drums do sound sick....Yo Misha this is Jeff from Mutiny Within.

Mark is doing an awesome job.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 18, 2009)

Im all over this Nolly. So do you think the final product will be pretty much exactly like the one you just got and there really isnt any options available for it? Like possibly an ebony fretboard?


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 18, 2009)

7 strings please...


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 18, 2009)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Im all over this Nolly. So do you think the final product will be pretty much exactly like the one you just got and there really isnt any options available for it? Like possibly an ebony fretboard?



They'll be exactly like mine and Misha's. Doug explained that there are physical issues with gluing maple and ebony together, so unfortunately that's out of the question.



JoshuaLogan said:


> 7 strings please...



Maybe. Definitely not until the 6 stringers are ticking over nicely though.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 18, 2009)

In your opinion how do the B6 and B2 compare as far as tone and tone wise? Is it worth the extra cash for the B2? Im ordering one for sure i just dont know which one but i do like the fact that its hopefully a 8 week waiting period.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 18, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> They'll be exactly like mine and Misha's. Doug explained that there are physical issues with gluing maple and ebony together, so unfortunately that's out of the question.



physical issues? hasn't stopped thousands of other guitars... just sayin'


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm quite interested, that's a fairly decent price! Do they come with a case, Nolly?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 18, 2009)

Apex1rg7x said:


> In your opinion how do the B6 and B2 compare as far as tone and tone wise? Is it worth the extra cash for the B2? Im ordering one for sure i just dont know which one but i do like the fact that its hopefully a 8 week waiting period.



Hmm, it's a very interesting one. 
In my eyes, the B2 is unparalleled. The B6 is a damn fine guitar, and if the B2 didn't exist, I'd probably be calling it the best thing ever. It's amazingly direct and really makes you grin. The B2 just has this purity and clarity that really takes you somewhere else when you play it, but it's also much less forgiving.



JoshuaLogan said:


> physical issues? hasn't stopped thousands of other guitars... just sayin'



I didn't completely understand what he was describing, otherwise I'd explain. PRS try their damnedest not to for the same reasons as his apparently.
Anyway, many of Doug's philosophies go against the grain, so the fact other guitar companies may do it doesn't really have much sway here. 



Ramsay777 said:


> I'm quite interested, that's a fairly decent price! Do they come with a case, Nolly?



No it doesn't, but he did say there would be an agreed price if you wanted a case.

Oh, and not that it makes much difference, apparently the neck is actually English Sycamore, though it is the same species as maple


----------



## hairychris (Jan 19, 2009)

Piledriver said:


> yum yum...
> so it would be about in the price of a USA Jackson,and looks in par if not better in quality.



Better tonally for sure... that's coming from a Jackson background myself. If you're a Jackson player you'll feel at home with a Blackmachine as the neck carve's closer to Jackson then Ibanez in feel.


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 19, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Better tonally for sure... that's coming from a Jackson background myself. If you're a Jackson player you'll feel at home with a Blackmachine as the neck carve's closer to Jackson then Ibanez in feel.





Now im really looking forward to see that normal production starts.
But anyway,the only thing that could make it perfect would be something else then rosewood to the fretboard.

And Nolly,i really believe that if you would call to guitarists and tell them what you wrote in the first page youll be selling those guitars by the dozens.


----------



## ToniS (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't wait for Bulb to make the thread and a vid about his new B6, I want my guitar pron now!


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 19, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Any thoughts?



I just decided to start saving. It's gonna take a while though...

...But do I really need the Rg2228 as I'm having a custom built at the moment 

Anyway, if that's the price you're asking, I'm going to have to get one this year


----------



## hairychris (Jan 19, 2009)

Nolly, in reference to this thread you've had a promotion: Blackmachine Guitar Appreciation Society | Facebook


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 19, 2009)

does anyone know if Doug can change small specs on the B6? like scale length and fretboard wood?

i&#180;d kill a cow with a corkscrew to get one of these, and i&#180;ve never tried one. this thread is the culprit!


----------



## ToniS (Jan 19, 2009)

And Nolly, you gotta make a new vid with your B6 too!


----------



## hairychris (Jan 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> does anyone know if Doug can change small specs on the B6? like scale length and fretboard wood?



No, no changes. Ony spec adjustments available are pickups & electronics.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 19, 2009)

Piledriver said:


> Now im really looking forward to see that normal production starts.
> But anyway,the only thing that could make it perfect would be something else then rosewood to the fretboard.
> 
> And Nolly,i really believe that if you would call to guitarists and tell them what you wrote in the first page youll be selling those guitars by the dozens.



Is it the feel of rosewood you don't like? Ebony is out of the question, but I could discuss the possibility of another option with Doug. No promises on that though. I can certainly attest to the fact that the guitar sounds fantastic with the RW board.

Thanks for the kind words dude, I'm glad my post has got people interested, but I should stress that I'm just acting as a go-between here, not actually anything to do with the selling process! 



tongarr said:


> I can't wait for Bulb to make the thread and a vid about his new B6, I want my guitar pron now!
> 
> ...
> 
> And Nolly, you gotta make a new vid with your B6 too!



Yeah, there's been another setback in the world of Misha, nothing to do with the guitar, but explains why there's been no thread yet. I'm looking forward to seeing his vid and hearing the sounds he's getting from his, I've only heard him playing it unplugged so far!
I was actually about to make a vid this morning but got caught up doing other things. Hopefully sometime this week, if not, then the weekend.



Ze Kink said:


> I just decided to start saving. It's gonna take a while though...
> 
> ...But do I really need the Rg2228 as I'm having a custom built at the moment
> 
> Anyway, if that's the price you're asking, I'm going to have to get one this year



Wicked, well, hopefully the B6 will stay on as a permanent model in the Blackmachine range so time shouldn't be an issue 
Just to stress again though, it's _Doug_ that is selling them and asking for that price, I'm nothing to do with that side of things.



hairychris said:


> Nolly, in reference to this thread you've had a promotion: Blackmachine Guitar Appreciation Society | Facebook



Hahah, awesome, I like it. No idea what that actually lets me do though! 



MF_Kitten said:


> does anyone know if Doug can change small specs on the B6? like scale length and fretboard wood?
> 
> i´d kill a cow with a corkscrew to get one of these, and i´ve never tried one. this thread is the culprit!





hairychris said:


> No, no changes. Ony spec adjustments available are pickups & electronics.


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 19, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Wicked, well, hopefully the B6 will stay on as a permanent model in the Blackmachine range so time shouldn't be an issue
> Just to stress again though, it's _Doug_ that is selling them and asking for that price, I'm nothing to do with that side of things.



Oops, yeah, I know  Typed that at work and didn't check it. Good to know it's probably going to be permanent, so I don't have to rush with it.

You should probably get an endorsement or something though, as you've done a pretty good job in promoting them already


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 19, 2009)

Ze Kink said:


> Oops, yeah, I know  Typed that at work and didn't check it. Good to know it's probably going to be permanent, so I don't have to rush with it.
> 
> You should probably get an endorsement or something though, as you've done a pretty good job in promoting them already



Good good. Thanks mate, I guess Doug has become a good friend, I'm just trying to make sure people are aware of the fantastic instruments he builds, especially now that the B6 is available at a short lead time. 
Unfortunately Doug's overheads are far too small (not to mention the extremely small production) to have any kind of endorsement deals with anyone, let alone me. The guitars are more than worth it though imo, so having to pay the price for them isn't an issue to me


----------



## Andrew (Jan 28, 2009)

can you get those B6's in any other color besides the natural? I know Doug doesn't do paint. So natural is the only way to go?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 28, 2009)

Andrew said:


> can you get those B6's in any other color besides the natural? I know Doug doesn't do paint. So natural is the only way to go?



Yep, it's just natural on all his guitars


----------



## Andrew (Jan 28, 2009)

any other color as far as the wood goes?


----------



## S-O (Jan 28, 2009)

Doesn't he do thin wood tops for most, like ebony?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 28, 2009)

S-O said:


> Doesn't he do thin wood tops for most, like ebony?



Those are the B2's, the B6's are the stripped down models.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 29, 2009)

S-O said:


> Doesn't he do thin wood tops for most, like ebony?



Adding a top wood is a time consuming process that would hinder the production of these guitars and make it impossible for them to be ready 8 weeks after ordering one, same with binding and other such things. 


After playing Nolly's one of these I have an extreme hunger for one, I very much wanted to go with a custom guitar luthier where I could do my own body design and what woods I wanted, etc, etc, but after this I am going with Blackmachine. Simple fact is that I just wouldn't be as satisfied with another guitar as I would with a Blackmachine, they really are that great.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 29, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Doesn't he do thin wood tops for most, like ebony?





PeteyG said:


> Adding a top wood is a time consuming process that would hinder the production of these guitars and make it impossible for them to be ready 8 weeks after ordering one, same with binding and other such things.



Exactly, plus the cost of materials too. The more options that are added, the more difficult it will be to produce these in batches. They all have to be as similar as possible in order to keep the price and wait time down. The only customisable parts are the hardware and pickups.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 29, 2009)

You mis-quoted me Nolly, I was the one who said "Those are the B2's, the B6's are the stripped down models." and not asking the question.  Misha needs to come over to hang out soon so I can check out that B6 already.  I actually have the Thorn Carbon Fiber Singlecut on temporary loan from the owner and was hoping to do an A/B video with Misha.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 29, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> I actually have the Thorn Carbon Fiber Singlecut on temporary loan from the owner and was hoping to do an A/B video with Misha.



That needs to be done. I've seen the Thorn in a few places (here, BaM, etc) and the use of carbon fibre is really intriguing!

Maybe you'll get to be a B6 convert too. I love those things but need it in a 7. I'd love to bully Doug into if at all possible because they would be unbelievable.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 29, 2009)

hairychris said:


> That needs to be done. I've seen the Thorn in a few places (here, BaM, etc) and the use of carbon fibre is really intriguing!
> 
> Maybe you'll get to be a B6 convert too. I love those things but need it in a 7. I'd love to bully Doug into if at all possible because they would be unbelievable.



Hehe I've been trying to get him over here so we can do the vids but he's recording with their new singer.   Hopefully he can swing by soon because although the owner has been uber cool about letting me borrow it I feel a bit awkward about holding onto a $5K+ guitar that is not mine for too long.  Plus, it's certainly not helping my previous GAS for one of these!  I'm really curious to check out a Blackmachine finally to see how it compares to some of the other guitars I've owned/played before.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 29, 2009)

The B6 is a different beast to anything that I've owned or played, including other Blackmachine models. Admittedly I'm not to well travelled guitar-wise, but the feedback you get from the B6 is ridiculous. B2/B7/B8 customs behave in a different way, responsive but not as direct.

I do have a limited run PRS Cu24 trem with an IRW neck, and in a lot of ways that is similar in directness although different in tone. The trem cavity + IRW neck makes this a very resonant instrument. I certainly can't compare the B6 with any volume produced instruments.

Not that we're pimpin Doug here or anything!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 29, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> You mis-quoted me Nolly, I was the one who said "Those are the B2's, the B6's are the stripped down models." and not asking the question.  Misha needs to come over to hang out soon so I can check out that B6 already.  I actually have the Thorn Carbon Fiber Singlecut on temporary loan from the owner and was hoping to do an A/B video with Misha.



Oh gash, sorry dude, I did mean to quote you, but I put the wrong text in!
I'm interested to hear the results too, but from speaking to Misha it sounds like he's absolutely stupidly busy for the next few weeks!

Completely agree with what Chris has said too!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 29, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Oh gash, sorry dude, I did mean to quote you, but I put the wrong text in!
> I'm interested to hear the results too, but from speaking to Misha it sounds like he's absolutely stupidly busy for the next few weeks!
> 
> Completely agree with what Chris has said too!



Yeah I heard they are working on putting vocals to my favorite Periphery song as of yesterday. REALLY can't wait to hear that one, but at the same time I'm anxious to check out the BM so he needs to hurry this shit up!  Hopefully we'll get together sometime soon while I still have the Carbon Fiber Thorn because this thing is badass!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 29, 2009)

I swear, another blackmachine thread like this and I'm gonna drop out of school and work full time for 6 months to get a B2.

Nolly, I've been looking at your B6 and B2 pics for almost half an hour now


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 29, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I heard they are working on putting vocals to my favorite Periphery song as of yesterday. REALLY can't wait to hear that one, but at the same time I'm anxious to check out the BM so he needs to hurry this shit up! Hopefully we'll get together sometime soon while I still have the Carbon Fiber Thorn because this thing is badass!



Aye, he did say that some rather spanktacular vocal ideas have been thrown down in the last few days. Any pics of the carbon Thorn?



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I swear, another blackmachine thread like this and I'm gonna drop out of school and work full time for 6 months to get a B2.
> 
> Nolly, I've been looking at your B6 and B2 pics for almost half an hour now



Haha, that's pretty much what I did a year ago! 
I'm glad you like my guit-fiddles, I'm incredible happy with both of them.


----------



## bulb (Jan 29, 2009)

god i have been wanting to post pics and do a vid of the b6 because its my new absolute love, but the thing that sucks is that 
1) i dont have any free time these days 
2) even when i do have free time, i cant find my camera's charger or dock, so its a paperweight...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 29, 2009)

bulb said:


> god i have been wanting to post pics and do a vid of the b6 because its my new absolute love, but the thing that sucks is that
> 1) i dont have any free time these days
> 2) even when i do have free time, i cant find my camera's charger or dock, so its a paperweight...



Easy solution to #2 broseph!  Plus I want to record a vid with you rocking the Thorn!  Make some time! Give me a call if you can swing by tomorrow, I'm off and actually have a temporary back up guy in place!


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Feb 2, 2009)

Man that thing is freaking incredible... I'm a recently converted lover of Blackmachines now... Just sitting around in my computers class at my highschool and loking at the gallery of blackmachines and I was like... Holy shit... These guitars are actually some of the most badass guitars I've ever seen in my short life... And the strange thing is that the headstock was the first turn off for me, and now its like... one of my favorite heads  A wtf moment if ever I've seen one... Oh well... I BE JEALOUS OF YOU NOLLY!! Gimmeh teh Blackmachine now and noone gets hurt... XD


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 2, 2009)

Ite - don't shoot me for being blasphemous...

If the necks are the same scale, have you thought about swapping them for a day if the pocket is the same? I'd be curious to know the qualities of the rosewood neck with the ash combo.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Feb 2, 2009)

Nolly i love you man


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 2, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> Ite - don't shoot me for being blasphemous...
> 
> If the necks are the same scale, have you thought about swapping them for a day if the pocket is the same? I'd be curious to know the qualities of the rosewood neck with the ash combo.



It'd be an interesting one, but the neck pockets are completely different I'm afraid.



hmmm_de_hum said:


> Nolly i love you man


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 2, 2009)

Man i need to quit looking at this thread or even seeing the name Blackmachine. I need to order one now!!!


----------



## darbdavys (Feb 3, 2009)

As soon as i'm 18 and able to get a loan, this shall bethe first thing i'll take a loan for  been drooling over it since I've seen it for the first time. And Pin is playing one... One of my dreams is to make a band as crazy as SikTh :>

btw, nolly, can you take some High resolution pics of this? I want to put it as my wallpaper ^^ 1680x1050


----------



## Campy (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah yeah old thread whatever... But. The body is unfinished too, no? You've owned it for a while now, how would you compare the wear to a lacquer/wax finished guitar? Unfinished wood is just pure seckz.


----------



## Freestyler8 (Mar 6, 2011)

I was always under the impression that a B6 was completely unfinished?

Also, I believe this guitar has moved on a coupe of times... no idea who has it now! Nolly can still probably answer your question, however.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 6, 2011)

Oil finishes, guys


----------



## Freestyler8 (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't think the B6 was even oil finished? Fully prepared to accept being wrong though...


----------



## narad (Mar 7, 2011)

Freestyler8 said:


> I didn't think the B6 was even oil finished? Fully prepared to accept being wrong though...



Your preparation is not in vain.


----------



## ECGuitars (Mar 7, 2011)

It has to have a finish, there is an oil finish on it. Or your sweat and grime would tarnish the wood and make it look terrible. Not to mention a finish helps protect it from the elements


----------



## Papaoneil (Mar 7, 2011)

I envy you


----------

